# Will G4560 bottleneck GTX1060?



## adamiakadam00 (Feb 4, 2017)

Will g4560 bottleneck gtx1060? is it a good CPU?

I saw video posted below and I got mixed feelings. Should I buy better CPU? Maybe i5 haswell?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 4, 2017)

Probably, I'd go for at least an i5 if you're serious about gaming.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 4, 2017)

Depends on the game. GPU heavy titles, no. But games that demand both a strong cpu and gpu like bf1 will most probably have problems, so it's a yes in the end.

[X] wait for Ryzen.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 5, 2017)

Here is your best answer:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2017-intel-pentium-g4560-budget-cpu-king-review


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wait on Ryzen to launch or overclock it


----------



## Artas1984 (Feb 22, 2017)

POST EDITED.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-i5-6500-vs-core-i3-6320.230747/#post-3604315

http://www.anandtech.com/show/10543/the-skylake-core-i3-51w-cpu-review-i3-6320-6300-6100-tested

Skylake Core i3  is pretty handsome and trades blows with sandy bridge Core i5 due to it's increased IPC no matter less cores. If this new Pentium has virtual cores, it's good looking for games.


----------



## Grings (Feb 22, 2017)

the kaby lake pentiums have hyperthreading now, the g4620 is even the same speed as the i3 you mentioned


edit: i just noticed kaby pentiums can also use ddr4 2400, where skylake i3 can only do 2133 (pretty sweet as the lower end boards these are likely to be used on probably wont use xmp)


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 22, 2017)

Artas1984 said:


> This CPU is a working horse, whoever decided that this is a budget gaming CPU needs their mind refurbished. A budget gaming CPU these days is Core i3 6100.



You might want to do some more research or "refurbishing" because the G4560 is pretty much the same as an i3 6100 , they both got 2c/4t and similar clocks.

Back on topic : I run a 1060 with an FX 6300 which has similar performance at stock vs a G4560 (mine is overclocked as well as the GPU) , and the only game in which I don't get stable 60 FPS is Crysis 3 which to be fair I have never seen run at locked 60 on any reasonable system, all other games I tried , including BF1 run pretty much locked at 60 with mostly max settings at 1080p. That being said there wont be much of a serious bottleneck , however *you should really wait and get a 4-core Ryzen *which is pretty much guaranteed to be faster.


----------



## mcraygsx (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes most likely it will slow down your 1060. If you do decide to go this route, I was able to get another 100Mhz out of my G4560 and top the chart with 102.93 BLCK. But again for $64 this is a solid CPU. This CPU is only good for light gaming and browsing. Just don't expect to Alt+Tab in and out while gaming.

http://valid.x86.fr/ierw0f

I can run Rainbow Six Siege & Beta for Ghost Recon just fine.
This Bench was taking with 2K resolution on 144hz monitor with ULTRA Settings while using GTX 1080.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2017)

i5 minimum for gaming cards,  or else don't bother and play at low settings...  a fast i3 could do for minimum possibly.


----------



## Artas1984 (Feb 23, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> You might want to do some more research or "refurbishing" because the G4560 is pretty much the same as an i3 6100 , they both got 2c/4t and similar clocks.



............... WTH... Yes, i am sorry for the misleading post. I had *NO IDEA* that Intel made Pentium a hyper-threaded processor. I am pissed off! I was trying to prove that Core i3 are as good as Core i5 for gaming, and here i owned myself by basing my statement on the Pentium G3258 reviews and quick judging Pentium G4560. I had to correct my previous post...


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 23, 2017)

Artas1984 said:


> ............... WTH... Yes, i am sorry for the misleading post. I had *NO IDEA* that Intel made Pentium a hyper-threaded processor. I am pissed off! I was trying to prove that *Core i3 are as good as Core i5* for gaming, and here i owned myself by basing my statement on the Pentium G3258 reviews and quick judging Pentium G4560. I had to correct my previous post...


Except they aren't, four real cores are better than dual core (plus HT) any day & ever day of the week.
Then there's Ryzen whose SMT implementation seems to be better than Intel, that gives the quad core R5 a slight edge over mainstream i7 IMO.


----------



## Avincombat (Mar 18, 2017)

johnspack said:


> i5 minimum for gaming cards,  or else don't bother and play at low settings...  a fast i3 could do for minimum possibly.



Very outdated info. The g4560 is a beast of a cpu and a much better value than anything in the i3 line. From what I have seen personally you are good up to an RX 470 paired with the g4560 before it is going to start bottlenecking. I wouldn't get a GTX 1060 with anything lower than a i5 (anything in the 3rd gen i5 up to kabylake will not bottleneck).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2017)

Pick up the gtx 1060. See if fits the bill, then if not .....


Kanan said:


> [X] wait for Ryzen *3/5*


Corrected


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 19, 2017)

johnspack said:


> i5 minimum for gaming cards,  or else don't bother and play at low settings...  a fast i3 could do for minimum possibly.



What generation of i3 and i5


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> What generation of i3 and i5



Haswell or better Skylake - Kaby Lake.
Better IPC on newer processors which shows better fps.


----------

